# Best place to introduce dogs



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I dog sit for a neutered male Bichon who is not socialized with other dogs. He is a little unpredictable and snaps occasionally at people and dogs. I have been asked to dog sit him in my home for 3-4 days some time in June. I haven't agreed to do it yet. I want to introduce him to Nikki first, and see how they get along. 

Do you think that I should have him over here at my place to introduce the two dogs or should I go over to his place? I have dog sat for him for the last 3 years. He's _usually_ very sweet with me, but he is totally untrained. Over the last year or so he has gotten into the habit of biting when he doesn't want you to pet him anymore, or if you pet him in the wrong place.

I am not committed to dog sitting him, but I want to at least try and see if they get along. The owner told me today that she is hiring a trainer for him but I don't know if she will accomplish this before it is time for him to stay here with Nikki and me.  

I really need your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: I would be very nervous about this.I mean what if at first it's fine and then the Bichon bites later on, you say he is unpredictable . Sorry I wouldn't take a chance..
I think your a nice person for wanting to though :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Suzan,

I think the best think to do is to take the dogs which are being introduced for a walk. Have everyone set up with a harness and their leash on and let them meet in neutral territory while out on a walk.

Steve


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's better to introduce them in neutral territory like a park or something and then bring them into the house, that way neither gets territorial over "their" territory in their own homes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree. Pick a neutral place that is relatively quiet (so neither dog gets too keyed up). I would avoid the houses.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> :huh: I would be very nervous about this.I mean what if at first it's fine and then the Bichon bites later on, you say he is unpredictable . Sorry I wouldn't take a chance..
> I think your a nice person for wanting to though :biggrin:[/B]


I tend to agree with Andrea on this. I think you'll have to be watching the two of them constantly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I just don't know what to do. :smilie_tischkante: My friends have grown to depend on me and it's a touchy situation. I might do a "pet sit visit" with them - they leave their dog at home and I go over there a few times a day to feed/walk/play with him. I know that's not ideal but I am not confident about him. I'm afraid that Nikki will spend 3 days hiding in her crate while he is here, and when I go out, I'll have to crate her.

I've been trying to get the parents to take him to a trainer for years. He's a sweet boy for the most part, very loving, but suffers from fear aggression, and he DEMANDS constant attention. If you ignore him for more than an hour, he starts whining and barking. When you go out and when you return, he has a meltdown - barking for 20 minutes straight.

The older he gets, the worse these things are getting. I try to train him when he is with me, but of course if never sticks. They are thinking of rehoming him. He's 6 years old and they got him from a BYB at 8 weeks old and never trained him.

I talked to them about rehoming him, and I advised them that whatever they decide, he must be trained asap. So they said they will look into a trainer. But that doesn't solve my immediate problem. I've already sat for my other friend's Maltese and she spent the night. She and Nikki just ignored each other, and there weren't any issues.

It's a sticky situation! Thanks for listening!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Can you keep them in different parts of the house while he is there? Or confine one to an exercise pen?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could confine them to separate parts of the house, but I live in a small apartment. And with the Bichon, if you leave him confined, he barks *literally* nonstop. :smpullhair: 

IF I do this, I am sure that Nikki will probably spend a lot of time in her crate, which really isn't fair to her. I have no x-pen and I can't afford to get one. Anyway, the Bichon would NOT stay in an x pen. He would get hysterical for sure.

It's a conundrum. And BTW, I don't even do this for money. I just do it as a favor, and they do stuff for us. So there's not even a financial reward involved.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it is so sweet of you to help your friend out but I wouldn't want Nikki to suffer because of it!!!! Does your friend have anyone else that could keep her? She knows how her dog is........I think I would introduce them at a neutral place and if there was any problem whatsoever, I would decline. She will be there with her dog and will see if he acts up!!! That may settle your problem........


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll do the neutral meet thing. We'll see. I can always decline. 

Or I can ask my hubby to sleep at their house at night, and I can go over and walk the dog during the day. Hubby will be thrilled.  but that might be a good solution.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Look how stressed you are about this, is that fair for you? I would never put my friend in this position and wouldn't impose. Talk to your friend and tell her how you feel and I am sure they will understand. I would tell them that you will come by several times a day to check in, but that its not safe for Nikki nor fair for her to feel scared in her house. Also, with her being a puppy she may pick up some of his bad behaviors, and you don't want that. I don't think its worth it, and I think your friend would understand if she is your friend, don't you think?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Look how stressed you are about this, is that fair for you? I would never put my friend in this position and wouldn't impose. Talk to your friend and tell her how you feel and I am sure they will understand. I would tell them that you will come by several times a day to check in, but that its not safe for Nikki nor fair for her to feel scared in her house. Also, with her being a puppy she may pick up some of his bad behaviors, and you don't want that. I don't think its worth it, and I think your friend would understand if she is your friend, don't you think?[/B]



Yes, I think she would understand. I am leaning toward keeping the Bichon in his home and doing a pet visit 4X a day.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I wish I could confine them to separate parts of the house, but I live in a small apartment. And with the Bichon, if you leave him confined, he barks *literally* nonstop. :smpullhair:
> 
> IF I do this, I am sure that Nikki will probably spend a lot of time in her crate, which really isn't fair to her. I have no x-pen and I can't afford to get one. Anyway, the Bichon would NOT stay in an x pen. He would get hysterical for sure.
> 
> It's a conundrum. And BTW, I don't even do this for money. I just do it as a favor, and they do stuff for us. So there's not even a financial reward involved. [/B]


You are a very nice person, then, and I would not be so "nice". I really would not want MY "baby" to suffer for the sake of the others' ill-trained pup. I won't claim that Midis is a very well trained, well behaved dog, (Yap! Yap! Yap!) but I can just about guarantee you he will not bite without severe provocation. (In fact, I've just never had him in a situation where he seemed the least bit irritated or agressive, so I am only saying this to be fair to those that say "All dogs are capable of biting"; maybe so, but I've just never seen it in him. In my last Malt, yes, and in my Yorkie, maybe, but never in Midis.)

I would not risk it. But, then again, you are apparently a much nicer person that me. 

Good Luck if you decide to do it!

Cyndi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree why go through all this drama :shocked: It's not worth it if you just don't know for sure.
Your friend should understand, JMO


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna isn't very territorial or dominant (I thought) so when my parents dropped by with their dogs unexpectedly (on the way to the park) I didn't stress - and Luna was fine until she decided to 'Mark' her place by peeing right in front of everyone on the carpet :HistericalSmiley: She hasn't had an accident ever so I was shocked :new_shocked: 

But I definitely think that a neutral place is best - particularly if you don't know how either dog will react in their own 'territory'


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We got the two dogs together today. Nikki did great. She was a little shy at first but then she wanted to play with the Bichon. Bocelli the Bichon seemed pretty miserable, poor thing. He didn't want to play with Nikki. For the most part he did his best to ignore her. He marked a spot in my living room.  He finally settled in right at my husband's feet, ignoring Nikki. At one point, Nikki started circling him and barking at him inviting him to play, and he snapped at the air toward her, but didn't get too close to her

Nikki finally gave up trying to get him to play and settled down with her flossie. For the most part, they did okay together. I feel really sorry for the poor bichon, he just doesn't know how to act with dogs. I was thankful that he didn't get too aggressive with her. She didn't seem to be too fearful of him at all. 

When his mom came to pick him up, she had her 4 year old granddaughter with her. Nikki just went crazy over the 4 year old girl. I'm very glad that Nikki is well-socialized. It really makes a big difference. 

I am pretty sure (though not positive) that I will dog sit the bichon for 4 days, with a backup plan. If he misbehaves while he is with me, I'll take him back to his home and do the pet visit thing with him, until his parents return. I think that if I handle it okay, it would be good for the bichon to be around another dog. Of course I will separate them when I leave the house to keep Nikki safe.


----------

